# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  HEMOGENIN 50mg (oxymetholone) - AVENTIS (Brazil)

## MichaelCC

Here are some HENOGENIN pictures. Made by AVENTIS Brazil. Packed in blisters per 10 tabs - each one contains 50mg of Oxymetholone.
Maybe someone will recognise it ..
It's the strongest tablet sh*t I know ...

----------


## MichaelCC

tablet's detail ...

----------


## MichaelCC

complete box from each side ...

----------


## MichaelCC

and the last one - picture of the Batch and Exp. Character strings are stamped .....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Beautiful pics BigMike. That stuff kicks ass  :Smilie:

----------

